# Four steps to Finish New Wood Carsiding



## soniferry (Feb 27, 2009)

1 Decide the texture and color you desire. If the carsiding you used has the color and texture you want, then a simple clear polyurethane will work. Buy enough to do a couple of coats and a sealant coat. Want a different color? Find a varnish that you desire and use it instead.

2 Seal the wood with a wash coat first. This can be purchased at the same place you buy your poly, or you can mix it yourself by mixing 20 to 30 percent varnish or poly to paint thinner. Apply evenly and allow to dry. This will not only seal the wood a little better, it will keep the poly from soaking into the wood, making your job easier. It also allows for a more uniform coating.

3 Use the poly to finish the wood carside by applying it in small sections and wiping it off. Repeat this process over and over until you have reached the desired color and texture.

4 Watch carefully as you go through the process to make sure you are applying the poly or varnish evenly. This could be a little challenging but is necessary to have one consistent color and texture across the entire wall. Allow it to dry completely before deciding if it needs done again.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Soni,
I hope I'm not the only one drawing a blank here, but what are we talking about with 'carsiding'?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think what he is referring to is basically 5/8" or possibly 3/4" T&G pine that can be used for projects like ceilings.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

CB,
Ok, I know what that is. I wish these English guy would speak English.:laughing::laughing::laughing: I've been waiting awhile to use that one. I met a British couple while on vacation last November, and just finished a kitchen for a local British couple. It is a lot of fun comparing different terminology for common items. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just remember that the next time you go to visit your British friends that you have to actually "knock them up" when you do. :laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Do they still have WOODYS in the UK? maybe he's talking about a real car side panel.


----------



## Fox E (Nov 20, 2008)

_Carsiding_ reminds me of an old (wood) joke. Perhaps it should not be in this thread, but here goes: In the 60's, a guy bought a Ford country squire station wagon (with the wood trim.) A few weeks later he happened to meet his car salesman at the grocery. "How do you like that Ford?" the salesman asked. "She's great, plenty of room for the kids and no problems. However, I do think it looked better when it was still in the crate". Car siding ??


----------

